# Broken Rear Passenger CV Axle, will front passenger CV Axle fit?



## 86GL (Jan 29, 2008)

Broken Rear Passenger CV Axle, will front passenger CV Axle fit? The car is a 5000 turbo wagon 1987.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Broken Rear Passenger CV Axle, will front passenger CV Axle fit? (86GL)*

No the axles are different front to rear.


----------



## 86GL (Jan 29, 2008)

Do you know where I can get a rear cv axle passenger?


----------

